# Top Service



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Ordered some CG Blitz Acrylic Spray, on the 13th April, realised on Wednesday that I didnt get a spray head with it. So I sent an email to Clean and Shiny. Today I received the spray head :thumb: top service.

Thanks.

Wozza.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Wozza!


----------

